
Show HN: Liftr – Track your lifting journey - mbrawler
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/liftr
======
mspettel
Tracking my workouts has always been a struggle. Even with a perfect UI, and
well designed apps like this one, exact tracking will not become ubiquitous
until it is completely automatic.

~~~
mbrawler
I definitely agree that is the case for most people. I initially tried
tackling this problem (general population fitness tracking), but quickly found
that its much more difficult and requires much more resources to solve. And so
I decided to pivot and started designing this app for my specific niche
(lifting enthusiasts who enjoy tracking). I think this is a stepping stone for
me though, I hope to take what I learn building this to eventually try and
automate (through app intelligence, motion tracking, better UI solutions, and
some other cool ideas I hope come to fruition) the process as much as I can.
And although I know many solutions currently exist on the market, I hope that
one day I'm able to eventually work on, design, or be part of a holistic
solution that is able to solve this once and for all. Thank you for the kind
words on the design of my app though, I'll keep working on this problem ;)

------
kidlogic
see: atlas wearables

